# 9mm pistol review



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

I need alittle help deciding what type of 9mm to get for conceal carry. I'am looking at compact size models such as ruger sr9/c,tauris 709 slim
tauris 24/7 compact 10+1, tauris millillum 10+1, bersa ultra compact ..I 
already have a bersa 380 thunder which i love to shoot. I just want a coceal carry gun with more horse power.  I also want to stay with a single stack mag to keep the gun slim. and a price range between $350
and no more than$500 on the high end . any and all advice good or bad
is welcome PLEASE :help:

thanx plumbdog


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Kahr CW9....


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Have you looked at Glock 26 or 27?
Granted just a bit more than you want to spend however I have fired the G27 (40 Cal.) and instantly wanted one. 

I have a Taurus PT 145, have had problems with the firing pin not striking the primer with enough force to set it off, IMHO making the pistol unreliable . Not that all Taurus pistols are unreliable, I'm just saying.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

He's looking for a single stack.

I have a G26 too, but I even think it's a bit bulky for CC.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

uptracker said:


> Kahr CW9....


I agree.

Forgot to add another suggestion- Kel Tec PF9.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

uptracker said:


> He's looking for a single stack.
> 
> I have a G26 too, but I even think it's a bit bulky for CC.


He doesn't know what he's looking for. He says he wants a single stack but two of the guns he lists are double stacks (PT111 and 24/7). The Kahr CW9 is the best choice. All Taurus autos suck. Some work okay but it's a crapshoot. Too many break and have to be repaired. And remember, guns don't always break on the range...


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

How about the S&W M&P 9c? It's a compact lil' piece. Not single stack though.


----------



## frogman43 (Nov 10, 2006)

Try looking for a used SigSauer P6 or such. Awesome single stack pistol and made with quality....

Love mine!


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a Walther PPS in 9mm that is easily concealed and is a great shooter.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Though I don't have a CCW, I have carried a Colt 1911 45 when an MP and now I have a Sig P226 9mm though double stack it fits well in my hand and is very nice to shoot. Sig are high quality and you can go wrong with one. A friend a Police Officer found when a PD was going to 40's they sold off all their old duty weapons and I got my Sig 226 for a great price just holster wear. Great shooter and easy to clean.

If I was to carry I would go with a Sig single stack compact but it has to feel good in your hand...

Newaygo1


----------



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

THANX FOR ALL THE INPUT I stop in at jays on the way upnorth yesterday and look at the KHAR and the KEL-TEC along with several other 9mm options one of the options was a ruger sr9c it's very nice but it did'nt feel right in my hands . however the khar and the kel-tec both are exactly what i'am looking for . now the big question is the khar or kel-tec . both sales person at jays have kel-tec and have never had a problem with them. I'll be using +p loads for self defense witch both gun's will handle any more in-put between the two would be helpful. I also look at the sig very nice. very nice price also
I look both guns up on the web but that can only tell you so much . mostly spec

thanx plumbdog


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Here is a link to the Keltec owners group website.

http://www.ktog.org/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl

They have a forum dedicated to the pf9. You will find all the info you need there. I know quite few people that carry the Keltec pf9 and p3at. You hear of some issues but most are user error. Limp wristing and cleaning issues. Most parts issues seem to be taken care of by keltec quickly with parts shipped. All of this is covered at ktog. I would buy a keltec with confidence.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

You can't go wrong with the sr9. It's a great little gun for the money. I know you said it didn't feel right in your hand, but it might fit your hand better if you flip the backstrap insert around.


----------



## BILL BUSTER (Oct 18, 2002)

can't go worng with the sr9c the back strap flips over and the thumb mag ext is awsome 10 plus 1 and the 17 +1 are great I carry mine all the time  go with the fobus sr9 paddle some guys are going with an air soft from meijer for $ 6.00 prices vary williams= 450 randy's =500 the hock shop in port huron 425 over all great gun also have an lcp I carry too little on the small side


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

IMO I would pass on the SR9C, a scaled down version of the SR9. Which had many problems, and continues to have problems. 

I had one for 2 years, couldn't deal with the it any more.
Replaced it with a M&P 9C, couldn't be more satisfied.

Go to the Ruger forum and read some of the problems associated with this model. Some have had to send their gun back 3 or 4 times for various problems.

Price wise the bottom has dropped out on the SR9, seen one new for $329.00. As some have stated here, there are much better choices for the money and performance than the SR9C.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Kahr.


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not wealthy by any means, but I don't mind spending a bit more for "peace of mind" when it comes to self and family defense. Sig enjoys a great reputation...may cost a bit more...but my experience shows that even after 1000s of rounds, it still go "bang" every time and hits where I want it to in that critical short distance shooting. Perhaps a good used one would fit the budget. 
I have short arthritic fingers and this firearm is small enough to conceal easily, draw smoothly and shoot reliably for me.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I had to send my PT709slim back for extractor failures,I sold it hours after getting it back.I tried to get my PF-9 to feed properly but it was too picky and you had to hold just perfect for it to cycle , limpwristing? Maybe , but too much labor and time to get one to run IMO.I carry a full size double stack 9 now until shorts weather hits ,probaby Tuesday,then I'm in your boat again.I think I'll try a Kahr this time.


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

No sign of stoppin'. We pound it at the range quite often - since December - no problems.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Para Ordinance LDA (Light Double Action). Best trigger pull out of the box. Also, it's a single stack.

In the opinion of many in the gun world, Para's LDA is the best and biggest improvement made to the 1911 platform since its introduction! That's a pretty big statement.

http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=66


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Ieatantlers said:


> The reason for a carry piece is it may end up the only thing between you and your family and a criminal at one point. I wouldn't set a small budget on something like that. I don't know if you have to go all out like I did- but this 9mm sure is hard to beat and a beautiful thing. With a 3" barrel I can out shoot my 4" S.A XD40 and my full frame 1911. Kimber specs are so tight, its impossible to beat. I took the rosewood grips off that came with this little darling for a better feel with the rubber- but the rosewood was beautiful to look at. Looks don't kill though. This is maybe the littlest known Kimber model around- but its a single stack and very compact, tritium sights so it can sit in my bed stand at night, shoots beautifully, all around making it possibly the premier carry piece IMO. Which gun guru recognizes the name of this little lady? (I don't think you can read it from the pics). Naming the bullets gets you bonus points. :evil:


Very nice Pistol! Kimber Ultra Aegis II. About 3 times the price point mentioned by the OP but what's a few extra bucks, right? :lol:

Not sure on the ammo, maybe Winchester bonded supreme elites? 

Nice set up, love the grips!


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Good choice on the cw9- it's what I carry.
As a side note- friends don't let friends by taurus.
I have talked to a couple dealers, and taurus is the most sent back gun.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jan 6, 2006)

Get your deposit back and buy the KelTec PF-9. I have had both the Kahr and KelTec and sold the Kahr as soon as I could fine a buyer.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Munsterlndr said:


> Very nice Pistol! Kimber Ultra Aegis II. About 3 times the price point mentioned by the OP but what's a few extra bucks, right? :lol:
> 
> Not sure on the ammo, maybe Winchester bonded supreme elites?
> 
> Nice set up, love the grips!


Thank you. If I wasn't such a die hard waterfowler with a SBE II, it would be my favorite gun. I've never shot a pistol that can compare in accuracy, let alone with only a 3" barrel.

The ammo is Federal Hydra Shoks, 135 grain. Good guess though- they look pretty similar.


----------



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

woodtick007 why did you get rid of the khar. i thought about getting a kel-tec but khar got alot better reviews and was more accurate in testing with alot of different load combinations. i look at both guns and the khar had a smoother trigger pull and had alot less travel . also the sights were better on the khar. thanx for your input. and guys the kimber is hard to beat but waaay out of what i can afford.

plumbdog


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Price was not a barrier for me and I still chose a Kahr over a Kimber. Don't get me wrong, the Kimber is a nice gun but it does have its drawbacks when it comes to concealed carry, for me it was weight. The single stack Kimber is nearly twice the weight as a Kahr that carries the same number of rounds. 28 ounces -vs- 15 ounces. Some people also enjoy the simplicity of a DAO for their carry gun. A 1911 style gun has a lot of levers and buttons when compared to the Kahr that basically has just a trigger. It is sleek enough to just drop in your pocket and go. Now if I was looking for a target gun or home defense I can see where the 1911 has its place. However for strict carry purposes, including summertime attire, ease of operation, weight and ability to easily conceal I would be hard pressed to select a 1911 over the Kahr.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

The Kahr is a little lighter, but not to the extreme that you are talking. The ultra aegis 3" is 25.9 ounces with an empty mag. The Kahr you are talking bout is 15.8, but with no mag. 2 oz. is the mag I believe. So the actual difference is 8 ounces, not 'almost double the weight'. There are def. advantages to the lighter Kahr, but like I said, I use mine for home defense if I can't get to the shotty loaded up with buckshot. Plus I like shooting it on the range, like you said, making it a little more 'all around'. Kahr makes very nice firearms- there is no going wrong with that route.


----------



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

all i know is you have to go to different places and palm a bunch of guns...i did initial research on the internet and thought i knew what i wanted...when i went to a store that had a sizable selection i spent several hours palming guns and asking a lot of questions...turns out what i thought i wanted going in i hated...

ended up buying a ruger sr9. love it love it love it.


----------



## PsyopsE6 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are going for deep concealment, ie; ankle holster, waist band, or t-shirt then the Kel-Tec is a very good idea, we sell many of them in the shop..if you will be letting the little woman carry it also then you run into the problem of working the slide, most ladies have a problem there...Kahr sell well also, altho most find the cost is prohibitive even tho these are excellent pistols...If you will carry on a belt under your outside shirt then you have quite a few choices, Kahr, Ruger P345, S&W Sigma series (great pistols), Taurus (excellent value), Walther PPK/s, Sig 232...in revolvers check out the S&W 642, 442 or Taurus 850/851..Remember it has to fit your hand if it don't pass it by as you have to put many rounds downrange to become proficient..any questions please email me at [email protected]


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Good choice on the Kahr....especially over a KelTec.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Ieatantlers said:


> The reason for a carry piece is it may end up the only thing between you and your family and a criminal at one point. I wouldn't set a small budget on something like that. I don't know if you have to go all out like I did- but this 9mm sure is hard to beat and a beautiful thing. With a 3" barrel I can out shoot my 4" S.A XD40 and my full frame 1911. Kimber specs are so tight, its impossible to beat. I took the rosewood grips off that came with this little darling for a better feel with the rubber- but the rosewood was beautiful to look at. Looks don't kill though. This is maybe the littlest known Kimber model around- but its a single stack and very compact, tritium sights so it can sit in my bed stand at night, shoots beautifully, all around making it possibly the premier carry piece IMO. Which gun guru recognizes the name of this little lady? (I don't think you can read it from the pics). Naming the bullets gets you bonus points. :evil:


Man I like those grips. Sweet looking gun.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

I love my KEL TEC, easy carry especially in waarm weather with light clothing. I use a wallet type holster and it conceals the outline and looks like a wallet in my back pocket. I used to not carry as often with my Glock 26 or S&W airweight when wearing shorts and a T shirt but I always carry since I bought the Kel Tec. Light, slim and hides well !


----------

